# SG Locals vs Foreigners



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello there!

Can somebody please comment on this?
What is the effect on the SG government now in terms of hiring foreigners?

I am looking forward to going there this July to try my luck (already booked my flight the other night) but this thought has been on my mind for days now.

Is it still necessary to do walk-ins? Or has it never been a norm in SG (to do walk-ins)?

Thanks all in advance.
Hope you'll find time to give feedback.


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

this has been a hotly debated issue in the local forums recently... like sgforums... anyway it seems its the hugh influx from Mainland China that are turning ppl off and jobs seems to go to all this group of ppl due to their asking wages are way below the living standard in Singapore.

Walk-ins?? what sort of jobs are you looking at blue-collar or white collar jobs??

walk-ins are seldom.. and i suggest you do a search on the local job forums and write in for some positions... regards

and good luck



tsenes05 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Can somebody please comment on this?
> What is the effect on the SG government now in terms of hiring foreigners?
> ...


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

eleewhm said:


> this has been a hotly debated issue in the local forums recently... like sgforums... anyway it seems its the hugh influx from Mainland China that are turning ppl off and jobs seems to go to all this group of ppl due to their asking wages are way below the living standard in Singapore.
> 
> Walk-ins?? what sort of jobs are you looking at blue-collar or white collar jobs??
> 
> ...


Hi eleewhm!
Thanks for the feedback.

I am an industrial Engr with 3 yrs Buyer (purchasing) experience.
I tried searching and applying on the common job sites in SG and has found many vacancies but nobody has tried contacting me so far. So i was wondering probably it has something to do with the local SG government mandating to prioritize locals instead of foreigners?....


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh I see... its preferable if you are in a unique group of skilled ppl... but as usual lending even a interview is based on luck too... hee

try jobstreet.com.sg for more positions... buyer positions are not that a "hot" job locally as many ppl can do this task as its mostly covered by sales ppl.


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

really?  makes sense though.

i just have to wish for more luck.

thanks a lot eleewhm!


----------



## PoorExpat (Mar 22, 2010)

tsenes05 said:


> really?  makes sense though.
> 
> i just have to wish for more luck.
> 
> thanks a lot eleewhm!


You're gonna need a lot more than luck. Coz while one of the above posters mentioned that theres an influx of foreigners, it is slowing down now because elections is coming and the ruling party kindda wants to ease the anger of its citizens about the influx of foreigners. So perhaps u'll have more luck next year...


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

PoorExpat said:


> You're gonna need a lot more than luck. Coz while one of the above posters mentioned that theres an influx of foreigners, it is slowing down now because elections is coming and the ruling party kindda wants to ease the anger of its citizens about the influx of foreigners. So perhaps u'll have more luck next year...



really?? so the election's when exactly?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Qualified people are always in demand, and regardless of the country, expats who can do a good job are always in demand .. even in Indonesia you see a load of expats who are delivering certain talents which the locals are not able to .. or the locals are not equipped to handle .. 

Times are changing, and the locals are catching up, but if you look at most MNCs, they are 'color blind' to say in simple terms, and they would pick whoever does the best job done ..


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> Qualified people are always in demand, and regardless of the country, expats who can do a good job are always in demand .. even in Indonesia you see a load of expats who are delivering certain talents which the locals are not able to .. or the locals are not equipped to handle ..
> 
> Times are changing, and the locals are catching up, but if you look at most MNCs, they are 'color blind' to say in simple terms, and they would pick whoever does the best job done ..


thanks for the encouraging thought!
i'll better target MNC then


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Try Contact Singapore for any jobs you're seeking.


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

anneteoh said:


> Try Contact Singapore for any jobs you're seeking.


Hi. Sorry. What do you mean contact Singapore? as in SG government?


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Contact Singapore website*



tsenes05 said:


> Hi. Sorry. What do you mean contact Singapore? as in SG government?


Hi. I'm sorry I wans't very clear. It's a website called Contact Singapore. They have a list of all the vacancies. You need just to goggle it and look into job vacancies. Hope this is more helpful


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

anneteoh said:


> Hi. I'm sorry I wans't very clear. It's a website called Contact Singapore. They have a list of all the vacancies. You need just to goggle it and look into job vacancies. Hope this is more helpful


Really? that's great! i'll check it now,. thank you!


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Welcome to Singapore*



tsenes05 said:


> Really? that's great! i'll check it now,. thank you!


Hi. I'm pleased you're aiming to work out there - I did a stint for 2.4 years. I had a lot of accolades and was richly rewarded in every sense of the word. The Ministry I worked for really looks after its employees. If you could get a job with a government ministry, go for it.
After 3 years back in the UK, I began to make comparisions - really, everything's better in the garden city. Lifestyle, safety, convenience and pay! I realised I didn't have to cook all that time. Food glorious food - that's Singapore! Now I can't get that job back - I'm too critical and near retirement.
How did you get interested in going to Singapore? It's unusaul for a guy your age - but I like the spirit. Infact, while in Singapore, you can also study - their education system's is top notch. It's a skills-based city and the more qualified you are the better your chances. Also, learn Chinese or Malay. It's easy to find local teachers. But don't ever fall in to smugness or become insensitive - these are the pitfalls of greatly advancing countries.
Well, young man, the world's yours.


----------

